# Kindle wifi doesn't work with Cisco 877w (soho router)



## micahbowman (Jan 1, 2011)

I have 2 laptops & a Wii that have no problems connecting to wifi but Kindle will not connect. I've retyped the password many times, I've even retyped the password on a laptop to verify. Looking in the cisco router I see these errors over & over:

*Dec 31 19:18:05.095: %DOT11-6-ASSOC: Interface Dot11Radio0, Station 28ef.011f.72fd Associated SSID[wirelesshome] AUTH_TYPE[OPEN] KEY_MGMT[WPA PSK]
*Dec 31 19:18:10.516: %DOT11-6-DISASSOC: Interface Dot11Radio0, Deauthenticating Station 28ef.011f.72fd Reason: Sending station has left the BSS SSID[wirelesshome]

So it appears to be trying and then it terminates the connection. Is there some issues with certain characters being used in the authentication process maybe?

Has anyone had problems connecting a Kindle to a Cisco AP?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Are you sure that you don't have your router set up to connect only to specific MAC addresses?


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Disassociation errors are often due to physical interference (noisy environment, another device such as a cell phone on the same frequency). 

Make sure that the router setup is straightforward and simple.  Then try easy fixes such as changing the channel on the router, moving the antenna, unplugging cordless phones.

Your Kindle wants to connect and can.  There is just something in the way.


----------



## micahbowman (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes to mac address question....Elk, hang on and I'll try the options you suggested....


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

It's going to be something fairly simple - and probably obvious once we know what it is.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Some users have had problems when using a password with non alphanumeric characters. If this is the case with your password, try changing it to something with only letters and numbers and no special characters.


----------

